# The Cloud and The Device



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Whats the differace?
What do you use?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Tiffany01 said:


> Whats the differace?
> What do you use?


The Cloud stores files on the Internet. The files on your device are - the files on your device. You can remove a file (let's say a book) from your device, but it will remain on the cloud so you can download it to the device in the future. Clear as mud?


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

The internet is a cloud.  For nearly forty years that’s the way it has worked.  Plug into the network and you have access to everything else connected to that network...doesn’t mean you can actually connect to the DoD or a university research department but they’re in the cloud too. 

All your stuff in the cloud is accessible to you but until you do it’s not taking up storage space on your Fire.  Use the cloud and you free up space on the Fire. 

In this case the part of the cloud we’re accessing are Amazon’s servers.  I’m assuming we can move stuff up and down and back again...I think.  Ok I’ll have to check on that one. 

Mike


----------



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I get it now.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm wondering how well it works.  Has anyone tried accessing their music using the Cloud Player?  How about streaming video from the cloud.

I'm sure it has a lot to do with my internet connection but I know my 6Mb/s DSL can have a difficult time with video.

So far I've found that my books and apps download very fast from the cloud but I haven't tried music/video yet.

Mike


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got a lot of music on the Amazon Cloud but no videos. The music plays perfectly over the Internet on the Cloud Player and on my wife's Fire. I do have a fast Internet connection.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My connection is a 778kb connection. Both music and videos stream just fine for me.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

All correct answers however I think the definitions need to be a little bit more specific.  I have come to think of the cloud as a web site somewhere with gobs of storage space that stores information and software for you free of charge (and most often for a hefty charge).  An example of cloud storage is docs.google.com and gmail.com. Amazon gives you free of charge hard drive storage space for any software that you remove from the fire.

Think of cloud storage as free hard drive storage.  However often times it costs and cost a lot.  Cloud stroage is not one of those things that you either use the storage on your fire or amazon's cloud storage its sort of that any apps that you have boought and/or downloaded then removed from your fire automatically goes to the cloud.  I have a few things in the cloud at the moment and might add a few more things to the cloud depending on if I use them or not.  I keep all of the apps that I use a lot on the fire and the ones that I use rarely in the cloud.  At the moment I think that I have approximatly 25% of my apps in the cloud.


----------

